# ircd-hybrid not starting



## dpalme (Mar 18, 2014)

I used the ports collection to install the IRCD-Hybrid port, everything went fine with the `make` and `make install`, but when I attempt to start it with 
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ircd-hybrid start` I get the following message and that's it, it never actually starts and I can't seem to find any log files that are related either:

```
Starting ircd_hybrid.
ircd: version hybrid-8.1.3
ircd: pid 4669
ircd: running in background mode from /usr/local
```

Suggestions or ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

The messages appear to show it's being started. Are you sure it's not running? I don't use ircd-hybrid myself but is there a way to start it in the foreground? That might provide some clues why it's not starting properly. The most likely cause is a missing or incorrect configuration file.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought the same thing, but immediately after starting it, I check its PID and the PID file is empty.


----------

